# bullet name



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

there are a type of bullets which come with a phosphorous trace. i want to know what they're called...they're used to trace the "flight" of the bullet, i'd like to research these bullets but don't know what they're called.. :?:


----------



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

got it...theyre called tracer bullets...thanks newbie222


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

That was easy.


:-D


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Easy as pie. :-D


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Glad we could be of help to ya :-D :-D


----------



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

you guys are the best...hahaha i couldnt have done without your support


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I think the bullet you are talking about are from Hornady, only as loaded ammunition. This was the "Vector" brand, and I don't know if it ios available now or not.

These cartridges showed a trace from the muzzle, unlike military tracer which only starts to burn at about fifty yards or so.

With any tracer ammunition, as with incindiary, they pose a fire hazard and should not be used except under very controlled conditions.

As I recall, these Vector cartridges photographed a bright yellow.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Incidentally, military tracers are not intended to mark the bullet's flight. Their purpose is to mark targets, hence they do not start their burn until down range.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> I think the bullet you are talking about are from Hornady, only as loaded ammunition. This was the "Vector" brand, and I don't know if it ios available now or not.
> 
> Bob Wright


I've still got several boxes of them in 9mm and 40. I'll have to pay attention next time I'm in a gun shop and see if they're still selling them.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

More on the Vector, looks like it's long gone.

http://www.subguns.com/boards/mgmsgarchive.cgi?noframes;read=443439


----------

